#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  How many of you want the novel series ponniyin selvan as film seiries?

## Karikaalan

Those who have read the novel series of Ponniyin selvan knows how interesting it is. 
It is 100% suitable for a international movie but the budget of the film is too high for the present Tamil cinema. Already Kamalhassan and Maniratnam have started the work and droped the project. Am I the only one waiting for the novel to be film soon.

----------


## Medusa

For me i always don't like when the famous and interesting novels become films because in our future generations there's no point to improve their readings. The books are so special we can't take that feel from digital one. So if it form as a film our future generation won't be able to read that book. may be the real story will be loose.

----------


## Karikaalan

> For me i always don't like when the famous and interesting novels become films because in our future generations there's no point to improve their readings. The books are so special we can't take that feel from digital one. So if it form as a film our future generation won't be able to read that book. may be the real story will be loose.


hi medusa 
i don't think so because many hollywood films are from novels. but it did not reduce the selling of novels. i hope it will increase the reading habit as people will start talking about novels

----------


## Shana

> Those who have read the novel series of Ponniyin selvan knows how interesting it is. 
> It is 100% suitable for a international movie but the budget of the film is too high for the present Tamil cinema. Already Kamalhassan and Maniratnam have started the work and droped the project. Am I the only one waiting for the novel to be film soon.


Count me in! I'd love to watch the novel as a movie or even as a TV series...
That novel was my breath and heartbeat for a long time. First thing, I'd want to know whom they'll cast for the prime roles as Arulmozhi varman and Vandhiyathevan. Those two are my heroes still to date. Kunthavai, she's my role model! Nanthini is my idol, even though she had the negative role. I adore her for the length she went to avenge her love and the way she kept everyone around her in a tight loop.

Waiting and waiting and still waiting!

----------


## Karikaalan

> Count me in! I'd love to watch the novel as a movie or even as a TV series...
> That novel was my breath and heartbeat for a long time. First thing, I'd want to know whom they'll cast for the prime roles as Arulmozhi varman and Vandhiyathevan. Those two are my heroes still to date. Kunthavai, she's my role model! Nanthini is my idol, even though she had the negative role. I adore her for the length she went to avenge her love and the way she kept everyone around her in a tight loop.
> 
> Waiting and waiting and still waiting!


I hope Tamil cinema didn't reach the market value needed for the budget of the movie series . Let's hope that our generation will resolve the problem.

----------


## Bhavya

> Those who have read the novel series of Ponniyin selvan knows how interesting it is. 
> It is 100% suitable for a international movie but the budget of the film is too high for the present Tamil cinema. Already Kamalhassan and Maniratnam have started the work and droped the project. Am I the only one waiting for the novel to be film soon.


I love to watch Ponniyin selvan as a movie.If kamalhassan going to do it, I believe he will give the justice to the epic novel.

----------


## Karikaalan

> I love to watch Ponniyin selvan as a movie.If kamalhassan going to do it, I believe he will give the justice to the epic novel.


Sadly Kamal will no more do it

----------


## Adiza

I have gone through a few chapters of Ponniyin selvan. The detailing of the story by Kalki is great. Even reader could visualize the story. Film series of Ponniyin Selvan will be a milestone in Tamil cinema.

----------


## Karikaalan

> I have gone through a few chapters of Ponniyin selvan. The detailing of the story by Kalki is great. Even reader could visualize the story. Film series of Ponniyin Selvan will be a milestone in Tamil cinema.


Definitely

----------


## Assassin

> Those who have read the novel series of Ponniyin selvan knows how interesting it is. 
> It is 100% suitable for a international movie but the budget of the film is too high for the present Tamil cinema. Already Kamalhassan and Maniratnam have started the work and droped the project. Am I the only one waiting for the novel to be film soon.


The story is too wide so I don't like "Ponniyin Selvan" as movie series, sometimes they may miss some info. I like it can be released as quality series. If it's released as a movie also I'm waiting to grab the first ticket for it.  :Smile:

----------


## Karikaalan

> The story is too wide so I don't like "Ponniyin Selvan" as movie series, sometimes they may miss some info. I like it can be released as quality series. If it's released as a movie also I'm waiting to grab the first ticket for it.


It will be better as TV series... But there are presently many issues in getting back money from series from TV... It is possible in america

----------

